# Hedgie doesnt like toys



## MLL389 (Mar 4, 2012)

I've had my Hedgie, Dexter, for about 8 months now. I have tried a slew of toys with him, but he is not interested in anything but his wheel. I was just wondering if most hedgehogs act like this initially, and then get used to the toys, or if I just happened to get a non-playful, lazy hedgie. If anybody has any suggestions or tips for me, they would much appreciated.... thanks!!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I think a lot of hedgies aren't interested in toys. I've only had Diggory for about a month but all he will do is knock his stuffie over each night. (and I know it isn't an accident because I put it out of the way in the corner :lol: ) He won't even go in his tubes anymore like he did at first.

I was going to try a bell with him(one with an open bottom and a dingy thing in it, not one with a slit and a metal ball in it because they can get their tounges stuck in that) under supervision because I've heard that some like bells.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Some just aren't the playing kind. For the most part, Norman refuses to play with any toy. He tried the little ball with a bell in it but scared himself when he shook it and it jingled so he never touched in since. :lol: He's had a Kong, a few different balls, little fleece mice, fleece strips, a dig box, etc. and will go out of his way to walk around them rather than play with them. The only thing apart from his wheel that he's actually taken any sort of interest in is his PVC pipe, but rather than crawl through it, he runs up to it and shoves it around with his snout for a few seconds, then gets bored with it and goes off to do something else. He would just rather run and snuggle.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

alyssinreality said:


> I think a lot of hedgies aren't interested in toys. I've only had Diggory for about a month but all he will do is knock his stuffie over each night. (and I know it isn't an accident because I put it out of the way in the corner :lol: ) He won't even go in his tubes anymore like he did at first.
> 
> I was going to try a bell with him(one with an open bottom and a dingy thing in it, not one with a slit and a metal ball in it because they can get their tounges stuck in that) under supervision because I've heard that some like bells.


Felix has a little plastic hedgehog shaped dog toy that I put in the corner of his cage and he knocks over every night. I'm not sure if it's because he doesn't like it or he just doesn't know what else to do with it. :lol: He definitely likes bells, though. I bought him a set of ferret toys shaped like sports balls that have little bells in them and he absolutely LOVES them. I hear him pushing them around his cage every night, and they're made of solid plastic with no holes so I feel comfortable leaving him with them unsupervised. I found them at PetCo, but I've also seen them in a few other pet stores.

http://www.petco.com/product/109253/Pet ... oys-109253


----------



## OctoberBride17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Henry doesn't seem to care much for toys either. I do hear him at night push his little ball with a bell in it, for all of a minute :roll:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I haven't heard of a whole lot of hedgies that actually go out of their way to play with toys. There are obviously plenty that will, but I'd say the majority stick to just running on their wheel and attempting to make their cage a disaster.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

lehaley said:


> alyssinreality said:
> 
> 
> > I think a lot of hedgies aren't interested in toys. I've only had Diggory for about a month but all he will do is knock his stuffie over each night. (and I know it isn't an accident because I put it out of the way in the corner :lol: ) He won't even go in his tubes anymore like he did at first.
> ...


Those look great! And with his new cage I have all kinds of room to spoil him with toys.  I hope they have something like that at petsmart, petco is kind of out of my way.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Izzy doesn't play with toys much, but does love tunnels and sleep sacks, hiding places. Harvey has one toy that he loves. We found this little concrete hedgie at an art fair and I thought it would be great to put in Harvey's cage. He pushes it all over the place. I'll see it by the water, by the wheel, by the food. Then I think, is he trying to feed it and care for it? Then I saw him one night and he was....  having some intimate time with it and it just gets pushed around. :roll:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

My hedgie's name is Dexter too
My Dexter loves flower pots... its the only thing he'll play with
I went to Michael's and got some little ones and he pushes them around all night


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

DexterTheHog, I absolutely LOVE your signature picture. Dr. Dexter to the rescue?


----------



## MLL389 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you guys so much for the help! Now I dont think mine is so odd lol. I'll just let him stick to his wheel!! Just another side question... if anyone sees this.... how do I put a picture on my signature and avatar? Ive been looking around for the option, but I cant seem to find it! Thanks again!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Click user control panel---->profile(tab towards the top)---->edit signature(tab towards the side)


----------

